# Health testing in toy poodles



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

I was speaking to a toy poodle breeder recently who said a lot of toy breeders do not health test their dogs. This breeder I spoke to had fully health tested her girl but had used a stud who was not health tested at all. Her girl was Optigen A so that was ok. But am I wrong in thinking that the stud should have had a cerf and patella exam? She said she'd been around the stud for a few days and could tell his hips/ knees were fine... It just raised some questions in my mind.

The timing's not right so this is not a breeding I'm considering (plus there's these questions). I'm just wondering what other people's opinions are. My gut says both dogs in the breeding pair should have all recommended health tests done prior to breeding. Thoughts?


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I would not give my money to any breeder who did not fully test. For a Toy that would be:

Patellas
Optigen
CERF
Legg-Calve


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

cbrand said:


> I would not give my money to any breeder who did not fully test. For a Toy that would be:
> 
> Patellas
> Optigen
> ...


Yep, that's what I thought... I was really surprised this breeder would do all the health testing on her own dogs yet breed to a stud without health testing. I hadn't actually realized that was the case until I specifically asked what health tests had been done on each dog. Ah well, the timing isn't right anyway. Just goes to show you have to ask very specific questions and can't make any assumption when talking to breeders.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I've heard too many seedy breeders use that excuse, "I can tell their healthy or my vet says their healthy." I find it kind of surprising that someone who went to the trouble of testing her female would use a stud w/ no testing.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Harley_chik said:


> I find it kind of surprising that someone who went to the trouble of testing her female would use a stud w/ no testing.


I know. Why spend all the money to test your own dog then put the litter in question by breeding to a completely untested dog? I think colour was part of the motivation... Perhaps yet another example of someone who started out with good intentions (past litters were fully health tested) then lost the way on this one.


----------

